# lemsip and breastfeeding



## Madigan (Jan 6, 2006)

Is it ok to take lemsip capsules when breastfeeding? I have just taken two ...
I on;ly breastfeed twice a day, and want to know if it will be ok to feed at aout 5pm ...


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hiya

Lemsip is not recommended to take when breast feeding as some of its active ingredients can pass through into breast milk. The paracetamol is fine.

The active ingredients can cause you baby to be irritable, but as you are only breast feeding twice a day the amount passed through will be greatly reduced. Also, hopefully by the time you are due to breast feed, the active ingredient will no longer be in your system.

When you are next due paracetamol try some hot lemon as well. You can use some cold medicines but I cant remember so its best to speak to your pharmacist.

Jxxx


----------

